# My Bongo!



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm new here and just thought I should introduced everyone to my little man, Bongo. He's 10 months old, adopted from a shelter about 6 months ago. 
He's a bundle of crazy but he makes life interesting. Every night he sleeps in my hair on my pillow and follows me everywhere I go; especially the kitchen!  He has elbow dysplasia and is very accident prone. Just last month he managed to get a fish hook stuck in his paw  The vet now calls him Captain Hook... At the time i didn't think it was very funny...
So here he is! 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is very handsome! Yes, I can see how you'd be annoyed at that nickname! My Zipper is clumsy and I have to watch her on the steps. She fell down last spring and broke her breast bone. Hopefully you don't have to deal with steps! Is Bongo an inside/outside kitty? How did a fish hook end up in his paw?


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Those eyes are amazing!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You can just look at Bongos eyes and see he is full of personality! What a handsome man he is! Black cats are full of character. a lot of black cats seem to be clowns!

Jacksonville has a great no kill shelter. Did you get him there? What a great addition to your life Bongo is!


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Marcia said:


> He is very handsome! Yes, I can see how you'd be annoyed at that nickname! My Zipper is clumsy and I have to watch her on the steps. She fell down last spring and broke her breast bone. Hopefully you don't have to deal with steps! Is Bongo an inside/outside kitty? How did a fish hook end up in his paw?


I live in an apartment so he is strictly indoors but I had the fishing poles stored in a closest and he wondered in there and managed to knock all of them over and ended up with the fish hook. Needless to say, before he even came home from the vet that day the fishing poles were moved onto a shelf in a bigger closet off the ground. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You can just look at Bongos eyes and see he is full of personality! What a handsome man he is! Black cats are full of character. a lot of black cats seem to be clowns!
> 
> Jacksonville has a great no kill shelter. Did you get him there? What a great addition to your life Bongo is!


He is from the Jacksonville Humane Society, they are a no-kill shelter. I went with the intention of bringing home an adult cat but when I saw Bongo's little eyes looking up at me I just knew he had to be my guy. Best choice I've ever made. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

He looks adorable


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

What a cute little guy! Such beautiful eyes!


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Just going to keep updating my Bongo thread instead of starting a new one... Couldn't help but snap a picture of my pillow tonight. I went to bed with my hair up so since Bongo couldn't lay in my hair tonight he made other arrangements...









?❤?❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

HAHA! Loooove it.  Looks reaaaally comfy.. hehe.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

So Bongo finally got the cat tree he always thought he deserved. He loves it! We haven't found the perfect spot to put it yet but I honestly don't think he cares.  







Nothing special but it was a deal we could pass up. He's already torn up the feather at the top so I'll be replacing that with something more durable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a great cat tree! He certainly deserves it and he looks so handsome there.

Mylita


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He looks very cute in his brand new tree! I'm in love with Bongo already! What a wonderful kitty he is! You definitely found your soul cat. 

I move my cat tree around. My fosters esp like to be at the top perch and look outside.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Just a few new pictures 
Maybe he can brighten your day like he does mine  





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Those pictures are so cute!! So you nabbed the TP culprit right after the crime, it looks like?  

Love the pic of him in his tunnel. I have similar ones of my Margaux with just the tail and sideways head sticking out of a tunnel. 

He's a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

He is just beautiful! Looks so shiny and healthy.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you all so much. He's gonna get a big head if y'all keep throwing these compliments his way.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

This guy ❤?
Just wanted to add some updated photos to his topic. 
















Had to move his cat tree off the carpet to shampoo... 









Bongo only jumps in the bathtub when I happen to repaint it.

















This is his "I'm stalking the stray cats outside" pose.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The 5th picture pose is sooo centerfoldish!
What a handsome boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

What a handsome boy! I love his big round eyes!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

The crossed paws pose is so cute. They all are, he is gorgeous, and looks just like my Stephano


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm a huge black cat fan. I just feel like they always get counted out and they're always so sweet. Bongo is just a big baby. Just wants to play, eat, and sleep on my pillow. Don't get me wrong, I love all cats but black cats are close to my heart. It's like cheering for the underdog. As I'm typing this Bongo is pitter-pattering on my head. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hailey:Bongo said:


> I'm a huge black cat fan. I just feel like they always get counted out and they're always so sweet. Bongo is just a big baby. Just wants to play, eat, and sleep on my pillow. Don't get me wrong, I love all cats but black cats are close to my heart. It's like cheering for the underdog. As I'm typing this Bongo is pitter-pattering on my head. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am a huge black cat fan too. My first kitten as a child was a tiny little runt of the litter solid black cat, who btw grew up to be enormous! And a big tom cat that fought and ran off all the time, and ran off one day and broke my heart. 

I honestly had no idea until I decided to keep Stephano, my little black kitty that I found in the woods behind my work last December, I had no idea that black cats were the least likely to get adopted from shelters  That amazed me because I always thought they were the most stunning of all cats, a solid, black cat. But now that I know, I push every one I know that is going to the humane society or a shelter, to adopt a black cat. 

Stephano is a big baby too, and a total lap cat. This is why I had to keep him. My first two are sweet, but don't climb up in your lap and purr or sleep next to your head the way Stephano does. He sleeps next to my teenage daughter's head every night, and he is the biggest snuggle but sweetheart ever. He has never scratched or bit us. He gets along with other cats. He is the smartest cat too, he's just perfect. He is not a very big cat, like yours seems to be (is he as big as he looks?), but the vet said he was likely small from being outside for some time and being malnourished while he was growing. But he has a good life now, I can't imagine life without him. 

:blackcat


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Bongo is as big as he looks and then some. He weighs 12 pounds now and from ground to his back is 13" tall. He covers my whole torso when he lays on my chest. And it's not that he has a huge gut or anything he's just one big muscle. But a complete sweetheart. I'd say he would never hurt a fly, but he is the best fly-swatter money can buy. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

So pretty and sleek, my deceased kitty was solid black and she had the best personality and such a lap cat, my husband and I fought over her at night of who's lap we could persuade her to go to. The cat tree pic is so funny, no matter how high they always want to be higher!!! lol


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He is so full of personality! And boy does he know how to pose for the camera!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Bongo is a really handsome kitty!! I love his two shades of green eyes!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a handsome man! 
His personality eeekks out of the photos. 
What a special cat. 

I love this photo! cute way to relax!


----------

